
Show HN: Treetop – Accurate linux process tree CPU & memory usage (dotnet core) - minxomat
https://github.com/turbo/treetop
======
bradknowles
Why does this use dotnet?

~~~
minxomat
I see no reason not to. My reasons are:

\- To see how well dotnet core 2.0 works

\- To test Rider support of dnc 2 with a smaller project

\- Have access to standard IO libraries that already handle all fringe edge
cases and give meaningful exceptions

\- Have access to a JSON encoder without adding an external dependency

The point of my side project is to learn and break things. This is not a
product.

